# The power of Hotdogs



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got back from our 4th OB class and I am so elated from Bear's performance! When we first arrived, yeah, he barked some, but after a few minutes he settled down. I was armed with cheese puffs, gold fish, hot dogs, and a frozen peanut butter kong. Once I noticed my orange hand, I quit using the cheese curls and switched to the gold fish and hot dogs. Bear stayed focused on me for the longest and all it took was hand signals for all the commands we had to do. He was awesome! The instructor even said I was doing a wonderful job with him. I was so proud of Bear! But then, as class was ending, and I was gathering up all our things, Bear started barking at another trainer who came in and was placing rally signs for the next class. I guess a good thing never last. But this was our best day in class. I'm so proud of Bear, he brought his A-Game!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay!!! Good Job Bear... and You! Another good treat is the string cheese cut up into little pieces. Dakota goes crazy for it... even more than for hotdogs.







Glad you found something that works well.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Hotdog rules! Sounds like Bear is doing great!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag goes crazy for hotdogs too. People drop their jaws at how well he behaves in public when I have hotdogs on me.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Go Bear!!! Knew you could do it buddy!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Hotdogs are great. Never thought of using it during class, fingers get icky and how do you store them in your pocket?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

i keep them in a ziploc bag in my coat pocket, and wear different pants when going places with the dogs so that I can just wipe the icky hotdog juice on my pants.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I keep the hot dogs in a tupperware bowl and keep a rag in my back pocket. I've got a treat pouch that the training center gave us on day 1 that's machine washable too. I just grab a hand full at a time and fill the pouch with enough to use for the current command we are practicing. I've got to keep an eye on Bear though, every time we go back to the bench to wait while another dog is on display he tries to get to the hot dog container before I do and just helps himself. And the other dogs gravitate to it too! I take a "suitcase" full of toys, treats and leashes, and this last week the other dogs tried to steal his toys. So funny.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

a treat pouch sounds like a good idea.. is it like hand held or like a fanny pack? a fanny pack suddenly seems like a great idea. As much as I don't want to look like a dork, I might just buy one for this reason.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This one is very nice:Gentle Leader Treat Pouch - Dog Supplies It's on an adjustable belt, which I like better than the clip on kind. It can be washed out in the sink, but if I'm using gunky treats I cut down a quart size ziploc bag to use as a liner.

ETA: Just remembered, it does have a clip on the back too, and you can easily remove the belt if you'd rather use the clip. The best thing about this kind of bag is the spring loaded closure so it will stay open or or you can snap it shut with one hand. It's also got a front pocket that you can put poop bags in, and a clip that you can attach a clicker to.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cool! thanks. 

I might just have to invest in one.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

This just looks like a piece of cloth about a foot long folded up half way and sewn together to make a pouch, and the top part up you tuck around your belt several times. Bear pulled it off me when I just had it wrapped once. You could make one out of a dish rag, if you know how to sew. That's what I think the one they gave me once was. El cheapo!


----------

